# Building a tank



## lstratton (29 Sep 2008)

So I have this alcove, which a normal tank just won't fit into properly, so have been thinking about getting one made, or doing it myself, kind of.
Anyway, my question would be if I get the glass all cut for me and then I silicone it together, is that all that needs to be done, or do I need a specific aquarium design company to do this for me?
Also, what do you reckon, if you know, the price of having a 60x60x60 cube would cost me?  I don't want anything special with it, just the usual aquarium glass and maybe ledges like clearseal aquariums, so that I can put a cover glass on, to prevent water loss, but that would be all, I'd be adding an external filter with in line heater and probably one of the arcadia luminaires.


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Sep 2008)

it is fine to do everything yourself, bearing in mind if anything goes wrong then it is your fault 

some corner clamps help.

this is a good guide: http://www.fishforums.net/content/Aquar ... sic-Guide/

you might want to rethink about having 60cm height as lighting becomes a problem, not to mention maintenance


----------



## big chris (29 Sep 2008)

http://www.aquariums.ltd.uk/

best build quality i have seen for a long time, and they are very well built from the three i have seen, also you can have optiwhite on any/all sides if you wish,

hth

chris


----------



## lstratton (30 Sep 2008)

thanks for that, I'll have a search on those links.


----------

